
San Francisco gives Postmates permit to test sidewalk delivery robots - airstrike
https://www.theverge.com/2019/8/8/20791926/postmates-robots-sidewalk-delivery-san-francisco-permit
======
caseyscottmckay
We had these delivery robots in D.C. last year, but they disappeared. Any
ideas on what went wrong in D.C.?

